# FS:Changed Ideas :)Closed!



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Big tank is up for sale.

What it is included.

200G -96x24x21
Stand- 2 seperate 4x2 wooden stands
Canopy-Mounted & Raised on top of tank.

*Filters*
1 FX5- packed full of media
1 XP3- packed full of media

*Misc.*
2 heaters (1)150W & (1)200W
1 Aqua Pro Powerhead

*Decor & Substrate*
5 BIG pieces of Driftwood (1 being a stump)
Purple Mixed with Black 3M sand
(3) 36inch Plants (Bamboo)

*Stock*
(1) 12inch Marble Motoro Male Stingray
(3) Indo Dats ([email protected] 7inch [email protected] 4inch)
(4) Peacock Bass (Monoculus)
(1) Juruense Catfish
(1) Fire Eel

Please Do Not Ask for Any, I mean Any Parting Out of this setup. I do Not wish to answer at all. It must go all as one. The fish are very comfortable in this tank. Please keep that in mind. Also Dont ask why Im getting rid of it either. Its for sale thats all that matters  haha.

Thanks for looking 

Price- $2,000 all in.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for this deal...


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well IF you decide to part it out I want first dibs on the driftwood, one of them being a stump!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

ben! i want ur indos!!!!!!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

yea i love those dats


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow beN thats a sweet deal good luck on the sale.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

going bigger?


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

If you have to part it out, I would be interested in some driftwood. 

AquaAddict


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

How is this a scam?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish Man 360.. your life is a scam! haha


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> going bigger?


no dude. infact as of this morning. i have decided i want to put my big puffer(Fahaka) in there.

I am about to change this thread.


----------

